# GPU stuck in lower clock speeds



## sam_738844 (Dec 18, 2013)

hi, 

as everyone knows, i own a clevo custom laptop with 780M GPU on it, 

right now i have returned to india for 15 days, and carried the notebook with me, i am facing a very weird problem with it , when i fired it up here,

first i faced lag in games, then i noticed with gpuz that the core and memory clock of the GPU is stuck as way lower clock speeds than expected. 

the ideal clock speeds at load should be *849 mhz  core, 1300mhz memory,* but now its stuck at *324mhz and 400mhz.*

i have updated drivers, clean installed them but still the problem persists. is the GPU broken or it has something to do with power? please help guys


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

What are the temperatures?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 18, 2013)

temps are normal, its not throttling , its under 32-39 at idle, and also it was never going to max possible such as around 85-87 coz clock speeds were stuck ..ok here is some new development, i just tried removing battery and unplug and then re-plug trial and error, it got solved, after i put the battery in and started up, clock speeds got normal, but the problem again arises if i "restart" the machine . the clock speeds stall at max 324/400, but if i put it in hibernate or shut it down completely , then it becomes normal again after start up  , totally confused now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Try running the laptop without battery, only on AC power. It could be a battery issue (low currents).


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 19, 2013)

tried it, no luck, its not a battery issue, in fact there is another guy in web facing the same problem as mine...see this

*forums.geforce.com/default/topic/571739/gtx-780m-clock-stuck-after-restarting-windows/

any insight?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 19, 2013)

go to some old driver?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 20, 2013)

tried that too... : (


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 23, 2013)

mods close this thread please...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> mods close this thread please...



Is the issue resolved? If yes, please post how.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 23, 2013)

flashed BIOS from Prema Mods Prema Mod | Giving you the freedom of choice as the latest stock bios compatible with P157SM, re-installed windows 8, reinstalled Clevo Control Center.


----------

